# Fight Of The Century - Rumble In The Jungle Vegas Vacation



## Ariel (May 1, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-...bouts-floyd-mayweather-manny-pacquiao/6437172

http://www.ibtimes.com/manny-pacqui...tart-time-undercard-tv-replay-details-1904052

Tomorrow!


----------



## LM 697 (May 1, 2015)

Clippers vs Spurs!


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 2, 2015)

Great we got a guy who beat the fuck out of the mother of his children right in front of his children against a devout homophobe.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 2, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Great we got a guy who beat the fuck out of the mother of his children right in front of his children against a devout homophobe.


Actually it's about ethics in trained animals hitting each other.


----------



## Cuck Norris (May 2, 2015)

I wish the spic and the kebab would hurry up so I can watch the asian spic fight the niggo.


----------



## JON CENA (May 3, 2015)

"Fight of the Century"


----------



## LM 697 (May 3, 2015)

It was certainly no Rocky IV.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 3, 2015)

I like how people are saying we should ignore behavior out of the ring and worship Mayweather I bet they're the same people who think Chris Benoit should be in the WWE Hall of Fame


----------



## XYZpdq (May 3, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> I like how people are saying we should ignore behavior out of the ring and worship Mayweather I bet they're the same people who think Chris Benoit should be in the WWE Hall of Fame


Of course Benoit should be in the HoF, and when Kevin Sullivan, the REAL culprit is brought to justice it will happen!


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (May 3, 2015)

My wife is from the Philippines, and we got together with a bunch of our Filipino friends tonight.  We ended up leaving disappointed.


----------



## Holdek (May 3, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> I like how people are saying we should ignore behavior out of the ring and worship Mayweather I bet they're the same people who think Chris Benoit should be in the WWE Hall of Fame





Spoiler



WWE is staged


----------



## CornetteFace (May 3, 2015)

Holdek said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is staged


Take a couple of bumps and say that again. 

It's staged and scripted to hell and back. But wrestlers are some of the toughest people on the planet. 

In the words of UFC heavyweight title contender Daniel Cormier: "I'm too much of a pussy to become a pro wrestler"


----------



## *Asterisk* (May 3, 2015)

Can we talk about the fight, please?

Yeah, I wanted Pacquiao to win, but I still bet on Floyd via decision and had a hell of a time last night. I was drinking, eating fried foods, and was surrounded by sexy ladies while a bunch of tiny dudes beat the shit out of each other. I had a ball!

There. You see that? That's the topic, retards.


----------



## Holdek (May 3, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> Can we talk about the fight, please?
> 
> Yeah, I wanted Pacquiao to win, but I still bet on Floyd via decision and had a hell of a time last night. I was drinking, eating fried foods, and was surrounded by sexy ladies while a bunch of tiny dudes beat the shit out of each other. I had a ball!
> 
> There. You see that? That's the topic, retards.


The topic isn't you, brah


----------



## cypocraphy (May 3, 2015)

dcisp said:


> Of course Benoit should be in the HoF, and when Kevin Sullivan, the REAL culprit is brought to justice it will happen!



Well, Sullivan does worship the devil....


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 13, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> was surrounded by sexy ladies


how much did you have to pay for them to stand being near you?


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 13, 2015)

Likeicare said:


> how much did you have to pay for them to stand being near you?


$1000 dollars an hour.

You'd be amazed how much expensive jewelry you can steal from a hotel room Ol' Floyd recently stayed in.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 13, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> $1000 dollars an hour.
> 
> You'd be amazed how much expensive jewelry you can steal from a hotel room Ol' Floyd recently stayed in.


they must have been pretty trashy to only need that much, i can tell from your posts you're most likely an unwashed neckbeard


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 13, 2015)

Likeicare said:


> they must have been pretty trashy to only need that much, i can tell from your posts you're most likely an unwashed neckbeard


They said the same thing about Andrew Jackson.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 13, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> They said the same thing about Andrew Jackson.


i'm australian, this post has absolutely no meaning to me


----------



## Ariel (Aug 13, 2015)

THIS NEEDS TO BE BANNED!


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 13, 2015)

Likeicare said:


> i'm australian, this post has absolutely no meaning to me


Sorry you're not good enough to live in a real country, faggot.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 13, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> Sorry you're not good enough to live in a real country, faggot.


nigga please, is that all you've got 'your country is shit'


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 13, 2015)

Likeicare said:


> nigga please, is that all you've got 'your country is shit'


Sometimes the truth both hurts, and is easy to crack open.

Much like your mother's cunt if you don't cover with a rubber.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 13, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> Sometimes the truth both hurts, and is easy to crack open.
> 
> Much like your mother's cunt if you don't cover with a rubber.


why are you so defensive? are you feeling threatened?

this is a safe place for sharing your feelings


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Aug 13, 2015)

*, baby. _*DO YOU NOT SEE THE FUCKING FISH HOOK?*_


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 13, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> *, baby. _*DO YOU NOT SEE THE FUCKING FISH HOOK?*_


shhh, we were connecting, don't interrupt us


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 28, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> Sometimes the truth both hurts, and is easy to crack open.
> 
> Much like your mother's cunt if you don't cover with a rubber.



I don't have a rubber, can I substitute it with foreskin?


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 28, 2015)

No.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 28, 2015)

Can we just get back to how Kevin Sullivan murdered Chris Benoit's family for the devil?


----------

